# Getting back into upholstery



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Here is some of what ive done. 

filled the outer part of the steering wheel. painted it and wrapped the center.
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/pic2.jpg[/img]]

A few bike seats ive done.
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/bikeseat.jpg[/img]]
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/fleetbike.jpg[/img]]
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0144.jpg[/img]]
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Picture.jpg[/img]]
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0928001040_0001.jpg[/img]]

Cadillac headliner
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/0408002157_0001.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

also built and upholstered lowrider bike turn tables.
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0141.jpg[/img]]
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0293.jpg[/img]]


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Oct 2 2010, 04:12 PM~18719540
> *Nice work :thumbsup:
> *


thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

sweet i wish i knew how to do upholstery did u take some courses at a JC :dunno:


----------



## arizonalow-480 (Oct 2, 2010)

nice work


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@Oct 2 2010, 11:51 PM~18722158
> *sweet i wish i knew how to do upholstery did u take some courses at a JC :dunno:
> *


i took two years at a trade school. but never really got serious with it.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

here is a trike i did last year. coach and suede. flawed but thats what happens when you rush a job.


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

very nice keep it up


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Oct 4 2010, 09:05 AM~18730269
> *very nice keep it up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Covered the continental kit for my nephew Adams bike.
:biggrin: 
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0298.jpg[/img]]
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0299.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

hit me up i'm bored. :happysad: I'll hook up some good prices.


----------



## lkojoe (Feb 6, 2008)

HOW MUCH FOR A 62 SS HARD TOP? THE WHOLE THING FROM TOP TO BOTTOM NEEDS TO BE DONE. OG LOOK IS FINE.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lkojoe_@Oct 24 2010, 07:48 PM~18896497
> *HOW MUCH FOR A 62 SS HARD TOP? THE WHOLE THING FROM TOP TO BOTTOM NEEDS TO BE DONE. OG LOOK IS FINE.
> *


pm sent


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

bump


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice! Wish I could do that.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Nov 28 2010, 02:34 AM~19180761
> *Nice! Wish I could do that.
> *


----------



## 84delta88 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Nov 28 2010, 01:32 PM~19182556
> *
> *


Where you located and how much for complete interior for 84 delta 88


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84delta88_@Nov 30 2010, 10:20 PM~19205899
> *Where you located and how much for complete interior for 84 delta 88
> *


i'm in ventura county. depends on the materials, anwhere from 15 hundred on up.


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Oct 4 2010, 12:09 PM~18732205
> *Covered the continental kit for my nephew Adams bike.
> :biggrin:
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0298.jpg[/img]]
> ...




DO YOU STILL HAVE THEM.?
THE SEATS A 20'' AND THE COVER IS FOR A 16'' WHEEL RIGHT.!?


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Dec 7 2010, 09:10 PM~19267711
> *DO YOU STILL HAVE THEM.?
> THE SEATS A 20'' AND THE COVER IS FOR A 16'' WHEEL RIGHT.!?
> *


yeah i still have them.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

*going to be working an a 1975 chevy drop top. starting with the panels.
heres what i'm starting with.*
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/P100111_13491.jpg[/img]]
*material striped off *
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/P170111_1059.jpg[/img]]
*metal cleaned up and new panel board cut*
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/P170111_1100.jpg[/img]]


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

*lower half of door panel*

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/lowerdoorpanel.jpg[/img]]

*upper half of door panel. metal cleaned and new panel board cut.*

[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/doorpanel.jpg[/img]]


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Jan 18 2011, 10:58 AM~19629847
> *lower half of door panel
> 
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/lowerdoorpanel.jpg[/img]]
> ...



:worship:


----------



## jc.paintswut (Nov 11, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 ooo oooo ooooh! wat up mike ! keep them pics coming.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jc.paintswut_@Jan 18 2011, 04:01 PM~19631357
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  ooo oooo ooooh! wat up mike ! keep them pics coming.
> *


*
Heres what ur back arm rests looked like.*
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/P170111_17082.jpg[/img]]

*took off the old material*
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/P170111_1708_011.jpg[/img]]

*going to hit the metal with a wire wheel, then go to work.
have to replace the foam and board.*
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/P170111_1709.jpg[/img]]


----------



## jc.paintswut (Nov 11, 2008)

i will see you tomorow homes. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jc.paintswut_@Jan 18 2011, 06:14 PM~19632466
> *i will see you tomorow homes. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

*CLeaned the metal and put new board on the arm rests.*

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/armrests.jpg[/img]]

*relocated the window switch.*

[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/relocatedswitch.jpg[/img]]


----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

do you make the bike turntables?


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95rangeron14z_@Jan 19 2011, 04:19 PM~19640883
> *do you make the bike turntables?
> *


yeah :biggrin: shoot me a pm let me know how you want it.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

just need to recover the panels :biggrin: 

http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/juansinterior2.jpg[/img]]


----------



## jc.paintswut (Nov 11, 2008)

:0 looking great big dog . ... you got to show me how to uplaod some pics from my email. i keep trying but i keep failing.


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

good work!


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldmemoriesLACO_@Feb 2 2011, 07:37 AM~19765064
> *good work!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## jc.paintswut (Nov 11, 2008)

:biggrin: hi mike! give me a call . i had a dream that those upper panels were all fiberglass smooth ,and painted with murals and patterns .the bottom half was wrapped in black suede! let me know if thats possible. it looked pretty darn clean the way it looked last time i saw it .


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jc.paintswut_@Feb 7 2011, 01:57 PM~19809238
> *:biggrin: hi mike! give me a call .  i had a dream that those upper panels were all fiberglass smooth ,and painted with murals and patterns .the bottom half was wrapped in  black  suede! let me know if thats possible. it looked pretty darn clean the way it looked last  time i saw  it .
> *


 i like that idea!. aint guna be a problem.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

My lady picked up this foot stool at a local swap meet.
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P100211_1533.jpg[/img]]

Did it up for her with white tiger print, a lil something for valentines day. :biggrin: 
[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P100211_1704.jpg[/img]]


----------



## jc.paintswut (Nov 11, 2008)

:wow: wasssaaapening


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jc.paintswut_@Feb 11 2011, 01:25 PM~19845276
> *:wow: wasssaaapening
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Upholstered a new seat for my nephew. :biggrin: 
http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P080311_1235.jpg[/img]]

[URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/Mobile%20Uploads/P100511_1444.jpg[/img]]


----------



## MR. BIG HAPPY (Nov 10, 2009)

need the interior on my '74 glasshouse done, pm me a price homie


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Oct 1 2010, 03:52 PM~18713568
> *also built and upholstered lowrider bike turn tables.
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0141.jpg[/img]]
> [URL=http://[img]http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/PIC_0293.jpg[/img]]
> *http://[img



Are u still making turn tables 4 bike? If yes how much?


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FOOLISH ONE_@May 2 2011, 04:15 PM~20468695
> *Are u still making turn tables 4 bike? If yes how much?
> *


sorry bro not right now, having equipment issues.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

been down for a while now. I almost tore a tendon on my right arm. gonna try doing a bike seat next week, see how my arm holds up.:x:


----------



## L-BOOGIE'S OL'LADY (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice Work!


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks. this is a display i made for my lady's bike.


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

nice work


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

Nice work homie


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks loco. I'll be getting on some more projects soon.


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

WHAT UP HOMIE TTT


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

HVNLY79 said:


> WHAT UP HOMIE TTT


chillen loco. frustrated that my damn arm is taking so long to get better.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Here is a seat i did for a fellow club member.


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

caprice75classic said:


> Here is a seat i did for a fellow club member.


Dam bro How much u askin for sometng like this for a cruiser seat n banana seat pm a price


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice...:nicoderm:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

furby714 said:


> Dam bro How much u askin for sometng like this for a cruiser seat n banana seat pm a price


About $180.00
Parts list
fabrics were $35.00
Panel board $10.00
Foam $12.00
Box of mirror$20.00
Piping i had so i didnt buy any. But thats what the materials cost me. I dont have a shop so i pay taxes. Labor for a bike seat like the blue one was 80.00


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Nice...:nicoderm:


Thanks


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Wish you were closer.Id have you do My el camino seat...


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Where ya at?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

caprice75classic said:


> Where ya at?


Fontana for Now but Moving Back to Whittier (13 Miles from LA) in December.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Hit me up when you get settled.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

caprice75classic said:


> Hit me up when you get settled.


Whats The Ticket on a Bench seat for a 69 el camino? Someone sat on it with a pen in there pocket and tore a little hole in it.I was thinking Black Leather with Black Suade.Or Even Vinyl and Black Suade.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

160.00 labor and ill get you prices monday for materials. If you break down my labor its like 10 bucks an hour.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

caprice75classic said:


> *going to be working an a 1975 chevy drop top. starting with the panels.
> heres what i'm starting with.*
> http://i328.photobucket.com/albums/l327/caprice75classic/P100111_13491.jpg[/IMG]]
> *material striped off *
> ...




how did you remove/re attach the board to the metal piece. ive been wanting to make my own and havnet seen a good thread that shows


----------



## FOOLISH ONE (Jul 20, 2006)

Whats up man how much for a turntable for a 20in bike?


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

FOOLISH ONE said:


> Whats up man how much for a turntable for a 20in bike?


How big do you want it?


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

caprice75classic said:


> 160.00 labor and ill get you prices monday for materials. If you break down my labor its like 10 bucks an hour.


Did You Happen to get a Price? Thanks


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Did You Happen to get a Price? Thanks


The prices i got were vinyl 18.00 and suade 20.00 a yard.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

caprice75classic said:


> The prices i got were vinyl 18.00 and suade 20.00 a yard.


So how many yards would be needed?


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

3 yards of suade. That will do the insterts and head rests. 5 of vinyl for the rest of the seats. Forgot to price the foam. I should have some if i do ill throw that in.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 90716 (Aug 6, 2011)

How much for door panels for a 48 4door


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

TTT haven't been on in a while. it sucked not having internet service.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

you got any tips on how to upholster a banana seat or pics with steps?:dunno:


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## baldylatino (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking good homie, what's ur next project?


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

baldylatino said:


> Looking good homie, what's ur next project?


Nothing locked in yet. I have a few lowrider bike seats, I'll probally do and sell.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Any updates on your glasshouse interior?


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

LostInSanPedro said:


> Any updates on your glasshouse interior?


On mine or the rag i was working on? The rag is put on hold, My glasshouse I need to start with the body work. Have to replace the lower have of the driver side quarter panel.


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

TTT


----------

